# Expected Merit List 2013 (Official) Students Perfect Challenge It



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

PAKISTAN MBBS AND BDS MEDICAL COLLEGES MERIT LIST 2013
NO MEDICAL COLLEGES MERIT LIST 
1 K.E 90.1789
2 ALLAMA IQBAL 88.5789
3 SIMS 87.5798
4 NISTAR 87.0023
5 FJMC 86.7467
6 AMC 86.0012
7 PMC 85.4535
8 RMC 85.0012 
9 QMC 84.9976 
10 SMC 84.8658
11 GMC 84.7842
12 ZSMC 84.6537
13 KMSMC 84.4063



THIS TIME MERIT DOES NOT RAISED UP AS COMPAIRED TO IN 2012 BECAUSE IN 2012 MCAT TEST IS TOO EASY BUT IN 2013 MCAT TEST IS NOT SOO EASY that's the reason 95%correct
14 SMLC
15 DGMC
16 SKBZMC

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry their is some mistake in wiry ten merit


----------



## mantshaa (Oct 29, 2012)

Source?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

YEah what is your source and what about shaikh khalifa??


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

ap confirm karte ho yeh merit


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

guys sheikh khalifa ka 82 tk gir jae ga??reply fast guys??

[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

i donot think that the merit slips down to 82

- - - Updated - - -

ashaikh zayed merit depend on other colleges merit


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Bhattiipad, is this your own opinion of the merit? 
Could you enlighten us as to what KMSMC, ZSMC are?
And the merit of SKBZMC?


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Bhattiipad, is this your own opinion of the merit?
> Could you enlighten us as to what KMSMC, ZSMC are?
> And the merit of SKBZMC?


These 3 colleges list not final

- - - Updated - - -



ali3 said:


> man ap kuch nahi keh sakte , i donot think so , bhool jao itna merit 82
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No no merit raised some

- - - Updated - - -



talha abaid said:


> guys sheikh khalifa ka 82 tk gir jae ga??reply fast guys??
> 
> [HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review the rules before posting again. Continued failure to abide by our rules will result in your account being suspended or even terminated. Thank you.
> [HR][/HR]


no

- - - Updated - - -



Life 4 u said:


> YEah what is your source and what about shaikh khalifa??


Sheikh khlafia ki fee 2 lac h is ly is ka merit low ho ga 83.89


----------



## talha abaid (Feb 21, 2013)

bhattipad then what will be the merit of skbzmc?


----------



## Bhattiipad (Jul 17, 2013)

ali3 said:


> ap confirm karte ho yeh merit


Yes but no conform last 3 not displayed

- - - Updated - - -



talha abaid said:


> bhattipad then what will be the merit of skbzmc?


Wo sab sa last par ho ga is ki fee 2 lac ho ge 83.658

- - - Updated - - -



mantshaa said:


> Source?


What mean

- - - Updated - - -



AbraDabra said:


> Bhattiipad, is this your own opinion of the merit?
> Could you enlighten us as to what KMSMC, ZSMC are?
> And the merit of SKBZMC?


No not final final in 2 days


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

but you think that your merit list is correct upto much context


----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

Dear users,

We would like to remind everyone that you must follow the Site Rules if you wish to be a member of Med Studentz.

*You must post in English only.* If you cannot write in English, please do not post. 

If you are conversing with a member over Private Messaging, you are free to type in any language that you choose.

Thank you for following the rules.


----------



## spike2 (Sep 25, 2013)

Reasonable estimate/guess of the merit list, in my opinion.


----------



## ali3 (May 26, 2012)

tell now what your expected merit?


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

Mine is 83.56.. should I expect to be in skzmdc???


----------



## m273 (Sep 30, 2012)

well, i dont think that shaikh zayed's merit will drop to the last merit as the fee is not much....i have seen many people from lahore (having merit around 85) opting for it just after Ameer ud din.....


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bhattiipad said:


> PAKISTAN MBBS AND BDS MEDICAL COLLEGES MERIT LIST 2013
> NO MEDICAL COLLEGES MERIT LIST
> 1 K.E 90.1789
> 2 ALLAMA IQBAL 88.5789
> ...


what is the source of this news?
And how authentic this news is? or just a rough guess?


----------



## Amna Hussain (Oct 23, 2013)

the annual fee of szkmdc is 4 lac guys.


----------



## znb18 (Jul 17, 2013)

amc 86? :O


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I think he means ameer-ud-din znb, not Army medical college, just in case you were thinking that 

Any of you guys have an idea of how we could get our hands on or compile an actual merit list? Actual in the sense that the figures are as accurate as possible at this stage? Im pretty sure UHS has already prepared their list by now, its been 5 days and they had to go through around 10k or so applications [In my opinion]. Now I guess they're just placing.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

SKBZMC fee is 4 lakhs? Didnt it say 2 in the prospectus?


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

2 is tuition only.
I guess admission fee's etc will push it higher.


----------



## Eman (Sep 29, 2013)

But the fee of all the other colleges included all other charges along with the tution fee. Shouldn't it be the same for sheikh zayed?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

I read the news and searched alot its is said that this time merit will fall only 1% 

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadia94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey! I have an aggregate of 86.7670. I really really want to go to SIMS. Is there a chance that the merit might fall by 0.2-0.3 percent this time?


----------



## Ammy (Oct 12, 2013)

*How So Sure?*

Everyone is asking for the source of this list? First uhs arranges students according to merit then places tgem in colleges according to preferences.. its not possible to have made the list so quickly. Mine is 87.5727 n i really want to go to SIMS. Im hoping this list aint true


----------



## Hadia94 (Jan 24, 2013)

Even if this is true, you'll make it on the second merit list of SIMS.


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

http://e.jang.com.pk/11-08-2013/lahore/page2.asp


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

I seriously doubt that speculation is correct.


----------



## MedCat (Oct 22, 2013)

Hadia94 said:


> Hey! I have an aggregate of 86.7670. I really really want to go to SIMS. Is there a chance that the merit might fall by 0.2-0.3 percent this time?



This year merit will close at 86.1. And for sims it would be above 88

Sent from my C5302 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

What jang leaked out last year, turned out to be true. I really hope it's not this year, but I wonder if it's wrong. I mean, jang would totally lose its credibility if it published unauthenticated news like these.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Izza, what is your agg.?


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

87.9545 but I'm hoping to get the hifz marks and then it'll go up by 0.7%. What's yours, Abra?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

abradabra said:


> izza, what is your agg.?


87.9545...:O!


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

85.3 :/
Idk how true this news is. Seems so impossible.


----------



## izzamughal (Jul 20, 2013)

It does, everyone kept saying the merit will rise, and I've been ignoring it till now but now I'm creeped. :/


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

what do you say after this 86% merit news in jang newspaper??

- - - Updated - - -

what do you say after this 86% merit news in jang newspaper??

- - - Updated - - -

what do you say after this 86% merit news in jang newspaper??


----------



## idk97 (Oct 10, 2013)

abra dabra u asking me??? r is idk an acronym.... confused


----------



## sakura.asahi (Aug 22, 2013)

stop worrying people.don't try to guess the merit on your own.It will bring you nothing but stress.You worked hard.you know that.Now just leave the rest to ALLAH ALMIGHTY. Don't forget..HE is the ONE in control of your life.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

When will be expose

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Official Facebook UHS page says 86.1650.


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

even city 42 says this.whats the link for official uhs page??


----------



## imaaan (Oct 4, 2013)

[h=5]here iz the UHS 1st merit list...!!!!
http://www.swfcabin.com/swf-files/1306266804.swf
www.swfcabin.com[/h]


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

C42 displayed uhs merit 2013

For live view vist http://live.city42.tv/

KE 90.9541

Allama Iqbal 89.54

Fatima Jinnah 88.0255

Rawalpindi 87.2030

Sahiwal 86.3879

Sialkot 86.2792

Nishter 87.7377

Punjab 87.1892

Quiad e Azam 86.8277

Nawaz Sharif 86.3706

Ameer Ud Din 87.9255

Services 88.7922

Sargodha 86.6485

Gujranwala 86.7195

Rahim Yar Khan Shaikh zaid 86.3203

DG Khan 86.1818 ( Lowest )

Merit List of Zhaikh Zaid Lahore will be displayed on 22 November 2013 for students having merit more than 87%


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Is this a definite list?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Is this a definite list?


This is from c42,
The uhs servers are down.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 8, 2012)

I just saw the list :?
So it just happened to be true..


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Well folks 
My sincere congratulations to whoever got in, and better luck next time to those who didnt. 
TIME FOR MBBS


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

AbraDabra said:


> Well folks
> My sincere congratulations to whoever got in, and better luck next time to those who didnt.
> TIME FOR MBBS


did u make it to the list?


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Official Merit List
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## Abida (Jul 26, 2013)

hi what about AJK colleges merit???

- - - Updated - - -

hi what about AJK colleges merit???


----------

